# Looking for Vampire themed party ideas



## IshWitch

My theme this year for our party is Vampires. 
I have lots of candle holders including a large brass candelabra (which would look great on a coffin!) and lots of bone/skeleton type decorations. I have several hospital bath blankets dyed red for use as drapes at doorways and am keeping an eye out for good reds and black material on the $1 table at Walmart.

But I'd love some ideas to help flesh this out. 

Right now I'm torn between decorating the whole house in Halloween with an overlying Vampire-ness OR make one room full out Vampire themed and the rest of the house basic Halloween OR should I do both? 

If anyone has used Vampires as a theme I eagerly await your tips!


----------



## skeletonowl

oh man you can make this so beautiful and creepy!

Black roses seem a good addition and one room should have some bats. Use a little bit of cobwebs for age effect and fit some skulls with vampire fangs! (Theres many ways to do that)


----------



## IshWitch

I like that!
I have one black rose bouquet already that a skelly generally holds, but she can hold something else, perhaps a tea cup. I have a couple of dozen of rats, but only a few bats, have to get (maybe make) more. Our living room ceiling has beams and I like to hang things from them, I'll hang bats all over, thanks! I usually use fishing line to connect something to another part of the room from a door. I do this in the living room and bathroom generally. So when the door opens the item, usually a spider, drops down. I will hang bats to do that this year, I know just the two bats that I have to use, too.

I like to cover the furniture with old sheets like in a closed up house, I'm debating on whether I should do that again.


----------



## Lilly

are you having a party / or a walk thru thing?
I have to get my book out for ideas I have can't seem to think right now.
I am doing a drac / vampire room this yr..so I willget my stuff out tomorrow and post again
heres a couple
I know I will have a draculas blood drink using the McGuillicuddy cherry schnapps um um good, also some gortraits may work
I started doing my red drapings last yr.


----------



## HallowSkeen

If you like the bat idea you should try some of these paper bats from Martha Stewart. 
http://www.marthastewart.com/portal...e010VgnVCM1000003d370a0aRCRD&rsc=taxonomylist
I do these every year and for very little cost they make a HUGE impact. These get more compliments than any other decoration that I do. Each year I add a couple of more packages of construction paper's worth of bats. You could also use black tulle and red christmas lights draped together - Very gothic looking!


----------



## Lilly

coffin menu if serving food
curtains
wine goblets candle setting
I may be using red and blue lights
pedestals
pictures
a hanging chandelier


----------



## Lilly

fireplace setting
those bats may work for you
cobwebs a must
hanging plants with skulls setting in them
maybe if you have a sunbeam coming thru a window or something a pile of ashes maybe a few bones in the mix


----------



## IshWitch

Lilly said:


> are you having a party / or a walk thru thing?
> I have to get my book out for ideas I have can't seem to think right now.
> I am doing a drac / vampire room this yr..so I willget my stuff out tomorrow and post again
> heres a couple
> I know I will have a draculas blood drink using the McGuillicuddy cherry schnapps um um good, also some gortraits may work
> I started doing my red drapings last yr.


It is my party's theme, but generally I incorporate the party theme into a theme area of the backyard walkthrough.

I have a few cheapo type gortraits from Walgreens, so I know what you mean, they will work nice.
I haven't had the cherry schnapps but will get some tomorrow to try, for scientific purposes only, of course!

I was actually planning on having an aperitif table with a couple different liqueurs to try. I make awesome homemade Amaretto and French Vanilla (which becomes a lovely green with a drop or three of blue food coloring in the bottle!) so a red one would be perfect! 
Thank you!

Val


----------



## IshWitch

HallowSkeen said:


> If you like the bat idea you should try some of these paper bats from Martha Stewart.
> http://www.marthastewart.com/portal...e010VgnVCM1000003d370a0aRCRD&rsc=taxonomylist
> I do these every year and for very little cost they make a HUGE impact. These get more compliments than any other decoration that I do. Each year I add a couple of more packages of construction paper's worth of bats. You could also use black tulle and red christmas lights draped together - Very gothic looking!


Do you use Martha's exact patterns or do you create your own? I could use them on the cream colored wall in the living room and then use the hanging ones randomly around the top of the wall at the ceiling. It has beams around the edge and in a grid pattern on the ceiling. I am going to hang some store bought bats of varying styles that I have, so the more the merrier!

I freaking LOVE the tulle idea! Duh! Can't believe I didn't think of that!

That will look Fantastic!


----------



## IshWitch

Here's some pics from the day after our party in '06 (please ignore my post party piratey ones, lets just say I was well into the cups by then! LOL  )
Party Decorations 2006 pictures by Baricuda - Photobucket
I only put up about half my "indoor" decorations that year! But it will give y'all an idea of some of the stuff that I have to work with.

Here is one of my Candolier
Party Decorations 2006 :: My wrought iron Candelier with orange candles picture by Baricuda - Photobucket

Keep in mind that the carpet will be gone (the green is all that is left right now) and terrazzo like that shown in the bathroom will be thru-out the house. And also we now have a large tv so my entertainment center is gone where I would display my Spooky Town.  I miss that surface area!
Check out my "prized picture" on page two.
Page three has my gortraits on it.
I have several dozen movie posters from going to the Horrorfind conventions, too, that I didn't have up.


----------



## HallowSkeen

IshWitch said:


> Do you use Martha's exact patterns or do you create your own?


I use Martha's patterns. I hang all of mine from the ceiling. Because they are made of construction paper, if you attach them to the ceiling by their body the wings will flap down and it really gives the illusion of bats flying. I especially love the larger of the bat patterns that you have to glue together.

There is a very small pic of the bats at the top - the only one I could find. (Pic of my kids) picture by HallowSkeen - Photobucket

This is the only picture I could find of the bats.


----------



## IshWitch

I have the MS mag with the silhouettes of bats and stuff. I will have to drag it out and start making them. That way I'll have a bunch by October!


----------



## IshWitch

Bought about 15 yards of Black sparkle tulle the other day at Walmart. I can't wait to wrap some red lights in it and check out the effect. I'm going to try purple and blue lights too.


----------



## Lilly

that sounds cool how much was it? could use something like that for my gypsy room as well.
otherwise ill be making my own of sorts


----------



## IshWitch

Regular tulle is 79 cents a yard and sparkle tulle is 1.27 a yard. And sometimes it is on sale!


----------



## Lilly

ok thanks Ish


----------



## IshWitch

Was digging through my fabrics and I have several yards of black silky material. Some black cotton-type material and some dark red material. I have been keeping an eye on the 1$/yd table at Walmart for any more.

I have fangs, but want to get a new dress. I might make one depending on how this pair of dresses for my friend's girls come out. I am making them each an under gown and over gown for the Tampa Ren Faire (BARF to those of us who frequent it, LOL).


----------



## Bethene

Black sparkle tulle with the red lights will look awesome, Ishwitch, can't wait to see what you do with your house, every thing sounds great!


----------



## IshWitch

I went to the $1yd fabric sidewalk sale at Walmart today. Got this gorgeous black to purple taffeta type material! It was so pretty in the bright sun. I hope it looks as nice in lighting. 

I want to make a dress out of it for my party. I'd like a floor length gown with long belled sleeves. Maybe laced in the front or sides, I haven't really ventured too far into the lacing of dresses, so will practice on a couple of costumes first. I need to look for some vampiress pics to get an idea of where to go with it.


----------



## Lilly

thats sounds cool Ish..
get a hold of Mrs.W she may have a few ideas for ya


----------



## scareme

Love the pictures of your place IshWitch. You have some great decorating ideas. (By the way, is your hair naturally curly? It reminds me of mine.) HallowSkeen, what do you attack the bats to the ceiling with?


----------



## HallowSkeen

scareme said:


> HallowSkeen, what do you attack the bats to the ceiling with?


I use blue tack. I only have to use one small piece on the smaller bats and I use two pieces on the larger (one on each wing). It really holds well - I usually have mine up 2-3 weeks with hardly any falling down. It also doesn't tear up the bats when you take it off the construction paper. I've used the same bats for 2 years now and they are holding up strong. I store them in an unused dresser drawer so they lay flat. I make a few more each year to add to my collection.


----------



## IshWitch

Lilly said:


> thats sounds cool Ish..
> get a hold of Mrs.W she may have a few ideas for ya


Great idea!
thanks Lilly!


----------



## IshWitch

scareme said:


> Love the pictures of your place IshWitch. You have some great decorating ideas. (By the way, is your hair naturally curly? It reminds me of mine.) HallowSkeen, what do you attack the bats to the ceiling with?


Thanks for the comps! I like to create from impulses, it usually works out well, sometimes it just isn't possible to have what I visualize really turn out, but it is all fun and a learning experience.

Yep, naturally curly! LOL And boy is it hard to get someone to give me a good cut, even when I have a picture. Even when I have a picture of myself in a haircut I had and want again!


----------



## IshWitch

HallowSkeen said:


> I use blue tack. I only have to use one small piece on the smaller bats and I use two pieces on the larger (one on each wing). It really holds well - I usually have mine up 2-3 weeks with hardly any falling down. It also doesn't tear up the bats when you take it off the construction paper. I've used the same bats for 2 years now and they are holding up strong. I store them in an unused dresser drawer so they lay flat. I make a few more each year to add to my collection.


It doesn't leave greasy marks on the paint then? I've used some our daughter's "ticky-tack" and it left marks on the walls. I would love to have some good options for hanging pictures.


----------



## HallowSkeen

IshWitch said:


> It doesn't leave greasy marks on the paint then? I've used some our daughter's "ticky-tack" and it left marks on the walls. I would love to have some good options for hanging pictures.


I've never had any problem with greasy spots left. I got mine at Walmart in the stationery aisle for around $1. I've used the same package for two years. It takes very little and I don't save it after I've used it. Just toss it when I'm done. I called it blue tack, but mine is actually yellow. I don't know if that makes a difference or not, but it is the same stuff.


----------



## IshWitch

I will look for it next time I go to Walmart (which will be soon since I brought home a lamp from there tonight that all of the bulbs won't work on). I have a lot of scary movie posters that I would like to put out again this year. 
I know they aren't vampire related, but I thought in the hall I could pretty much wallpaper the whole thing! LOL 
The more I think about it the more I think I will make the living room the main focus of the theme with the rest of the house having vampire overtones. I got 3yds of some gorgeous purple sheer material today that I couldn't pass up. Now I can't decide on whether to use it on my dress or wrap it around some lights! But it sure is pretty!


----------



## Lilly

Hey Ish,
Did you ever get to try the Cherry schnapps?
What are you serving for food?


----------



## IshWitch

We were at ABC liquor the other day and I kept thinking there was something else I wanted to buy. I will have to remember the next time I'm there. I make a delish French Vanilla liqueur that is easy to color that I was also considering using. Super easy to make, too.

I think some jello shots would be a great addition this year, have never served them at our party even tho' we love them.

Hubby makes great meatballs, some "bat" wings will be a must. We have a friend who is the deviled egg queen, so those will be there. I will have a couple of dips for chips, and I always put on the invite to bring a dish to pass and BYOB. It is just too hard to cover all the drinks that everyone likes, so I provide all the mixers.

We may do a homemade Sangria, it is so delicious, goes down way too easy but is a nasty hangover! So I'm on the fence with that. 

I like the graveyard table idea or having the food (or at least a cooler) in a coffin.


----------



## Lilly

jello shots/ deviled eggs a must at my party..if I don't make them they all whine.
I'm still deciding on main items to make along with the usual stuff.

How do you make you FV liqueur? that sounds good for coffee

Your sangria sounds like my wapaghoulie hahah..it's a killer but no hangover for me so that's good.


----------



## IshWitch

Lilly said:


> jello shots/ deviled eggs a must at my party..if I don't make them they all whine.
> I'm still deciding on main items to make along with the usual stuff.
> 
> How do you make you FV liqueur? that sounds good for coffee
> 
> Your sangria sounds like my wapaghoulie hahah..it's a killer but no hangover for me so that's good.


My French Vanilla Liqueur

1 1/4 c. very hot water
3/4 c. granulated sugar
1 c. 80 proof vodka (Popov is my favorite for my liqueurs)
1 teaspoon vanilla butter nut flavoring
dissolve sugar in hot water, add vodka then flavoring and stir well
store in a sealed container 
makes 2 2/3 cups

I use empty other liquor bottles or decorative bottles if giving away as gifts. One drop of blue food coloring makes it a beautiful green, have some right now in honor of St. Pat's day!  It is a lovely yellow so I want to try making my next batch red. :devil:


----------



## IshWitch

I'm thinking of getting this for my party if my dress doesn't turn out (I'm a somewhat beginner sewing person, good with straight lines but hems and stuff still look a bit rough), it comes in white, burgundy, green and purple but I liked the purple best and burgundy is my second choice!

http://pyramidcollection.com/itemdy...Skirts+Dresses+and+Pants&SKW=+dress&PageNo=10


----------



## Lilly

I get that pyramids mag ,I really like their stuff..
that is a nice dress , I really like that cape too, that would look great with the dress.

thanks for recipe will try it
but what is "vanilla butter nut flavoring" is that different from reg vanilla?
I have never seen that ..where can you get it?


----------



## IshWitch

Isn't that a great catalog? I love their stuff!

McCormicks' has "Vanilla Butternut" flavoring and I've also seen one brand that calls it "Vanilla Butter And Nut" flavoring. It will be up with the other flavorings, let me know if you find it. I'd love to hear about your taste test of it, too!
;D


----------



## Lilly

Ish 
still can't find that flavoring anywhere...
I'll keep looking..still a couple stores I can check.

you try the cherry schnapps yet?


----------



## IshWitch

Don't remember the brand but saw one called Butter And Nut flavoring, maybe that will help.

Okay, looked to day so for an update
Look at the McCormack's flavorings, it should be near or next to the imitation vanilla and it says Imitation Butter And Nut Flavoring.


----------



## IshWitch

Any luck?


----------



## Lilly

not yet ..I'll have to put my sisters on the lookout too i guess..


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Any chance you'll post a pic of some of the tulle with lights? Hint Hint.

I didn't think of doing that myself even though I have seen photographers use white lights behind netting/tulle drape before, which makes a lovely sparkle.


----------



## IshWitch

I don't have any pics at this time. Maybe if I get a chance (we are painting the house so have everything pulled out of the garage  ) I could string some up.

I'd like to try some different color combos anyway. 

I bought a couple of 2-pak night lights with the gem-cut plastic covers. Nothing fancy, the cheap kind found in the grocery store. I put a red c7 in them and stuck them in plugs behind furniture and let me say..."Not bad!"

If I can snag a couple strings of purple and red lights out of the bin when we redo the garage, I want to see which looks better behind the couch. Of course the night lights will free up the string lights for me to use elsewhere. So I'm hoping that's what works out.


----------



## cassietheig

*Vampire Wines*

I was looking around for fun stuff to have at my Halloween party, and I found this: http://www.wickedwinesonline.com/product.php?productid=16162&cat=252&page=1

What better drink to have at a vampire themed party than vampire wines? They also have a really fun "witches brew" ale.


----------



## trishaanne

I bought this stuff last year and gave it out in the gift bags for the costume contest winners. They also have Werewolf wine. Our local liquor store sells it, which really surprised me.


----------



## cassietheig

Was the wine any good?


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry, but I don't drink. I just bought it to add to the gift bags, but our dear friend Vlad drinks it so it can't be that bad. In fact, I still have one of the empty bottles they finished off last month..I'm saving it to use as set decoration in the haunt


----------



## IshWitch

I heard it was quite tasty. Not expensive pallet style but table wine style. And that is alright by me. 
I saw it talked about last year but if our store had it they sold out of it fast. They do have the Jeckle and Hyde, which our son says is good. (yes he's legal, and the youngest, god I'm old!  )

The bottles are nice to look at too. Would like one just to have out at the party, will have to see about cost as to the goody bags, but that is a cool idea!


----------



## HallowSkeen

Here is a photo shop attempt of the Vampire Wine Label. If you can't find the real thing you could always buy red wine (or grape juice for the non-drinkers) remove the label and put this on for your own version. It may need re-sized. You could also personalize it a bit with your own name/haunt name.


----------



## IshWitch

That is a cool idea.
Thanks!


----------



## cassietheig

Thanks so much for that idea! I was going to order their tasting pack (3 bottles plus extras for $65 and free shipping.) If I couldn't find anything local, but this is a great alternative!


----------

